# 1 Part Polyurethane Floor Enamel



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking for product recommendations for a 1 part polyurethane floor paint for a brush/roller application on a concrete floor. I haven't seen the project as of yet, but the idea is that there is an existing "latex" floor paint on the concrete now and the customer says they are looking for a more durable polyurethane coating(phone conversation). The customer is *not* looking to remove the existing coating and says that it is sound...we'll see:whistling2: Just curious if anyone has used anything in particular lately that they were happy or impressed with for such an application before I take a look at it? My impression is it in a light commercial, factory type environment. I believe it is above grade. I would love to steer them in the direction of a waterbased urethane, maybe like the SW ArmorSeal 1K, but so far they are locked into this polyurethane approach. Anybody have any experience with the SW ArmorSeal Rexthane moisture cure-urethane? I have never used it.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

My first concern is that MCU's will attack the existing coating. MCU'S have a very high odor and need high humidity for proper curing. Is an oil base urethane an option?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I know what your saying NACE. I did consider that. I would always make a sample prior. Very possible that an oil base urethane could be an option. Is there something in particular you have used that you would recommend?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ArmorSeal water based floor epoxy primer/sealer and topcoat with Armorseal floor-plex 7100?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Any of the single pack urethane alkyds from SW, PPG, Devoe, or BM are fine. I've used quite a bit of the P22 Urethane Alkyd with good success. I like to keep like systems if an existing coating is not going to be removed. Generally I don't like mid to high performance systems over lower performance. High over high, mid over mid, low over low. Let us know when you see the job and what the customers expectations are, budget, time frame etc and maybe we can narrow it down.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

You could also use Rust Scat from Coronado. Very similar to the P22 and probably a bit less $. Shouldn't be any issues going over the existing coating as long as it is clean and pretty sound.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions. I will see the project on Monday. It gets a little "dicey" with the VOC regs. I believe technically, a product like the P22 should only be used and sold in these parts for use on metal substrates. It's hard to stand behind a project and a job where you have used a product you really weren't "supposed" to use to begin with...especially for a new client.(even if it will work) I guess I had thought/hoped that there was an industrial product that found a way around the regs with a lower voc formula or some hybrid that still called itself polyurethane, but I guess the only thing is the moisture cure and I have concerns about that lifting the existing.
I also agree NACE, that I don't like to put higher performance stuff over lower. I might try to steer them towards a product like the SW 1K waterborne urethane. That way the product still says "urethane"(if not polyurethane), it shouldn't lift the existing, it won't stink and it should be an improvement from what they've got. It's probably a wild goose chase anyway, but it's not something we do a lot of, and I like to know what I'm talking about. Again, thanks for the input. I'll know better after I get a look..... 

How do you think the SW 1K urethane compare to the BM P22 for durability and hardness?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Cliff

We recently did our shop with H&C waterborne epoxy, it is a two part, but is dynamite because it is very low odor and dries to a hard finish pretty quickly. 

We have also used SW Treadplex, which I believe is low voc and it is 1 part. 

If you have not seen the postings I have done of the H&C, let me know and I will post a pic or two.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Cliff
> 
> We recently did our shop with H&C waterborne epoxy, it is a two part, but is dynamite because it is very low odor and dries to a hard finish pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


Sounds like that product is as easy to apply as a floor paint...I've always been too intimidated to use an epoxy floor paint in a garage or wherever....I hear lots of horror stories..I'd guess that the prep work is 90% of the job.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Cliff
> 
> We recently did our shop with H&C waterborne epoxy, it is a two part, but is dynamite because it is very low odor and dries to a hard finish pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


 Scott, What did you put the H & C waterborne epoxy over?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Sounds like that product is as easy to apply as a floor paint...I've always been too intimidated to use an epoxy floor paint in a garage or wherever....I hear lots of horror stories..I'd guess that the prep work is 90% of the job.


 Yeh, there can be an added stress factor Josey. It's not something I usually look to get involved with. It depends on the circumstances and I have found in residential settings it's hard to get what it's worth and if you do, it better work or your married to it. The prep is critical if you need to stand behind it, you can make an expensive mess if you screw it up.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CliffK said:


> Scott, What did you put the H & C waterborne epoxy over?


raw concrete


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Rep came by my job today and told me that armor seal lexthane would not lift most other coatings. I will be using it on new concrete next week some time.

Last wb epoxy I did for a neighbor at the beach, and sandy feet ate it up in no time.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Rep came by my job today and told me that armor seal lexthane would not lift *most* other coatings.


Did he specify which ones? I talked to my SW rep yesterday as well and he said he would be *very* concerned applying Rexthane 1 over a previous latex floor paint. He said it _might_ not lift it immediately, but very possibly could in time. Is the _lexthane_ the same as the _Rexthane 1_(moisture cure urethane)?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I inspected a floor today where the painters recently applied SW Armorseal 1K WB Urethane single component gray. It looked glossy and had good grip, as far as walking on it. 

I would have spec'd, at minimum, a two component waterborne epoxy, like PPG's Aqua Pon for example, in order to have a conversion coating that would resist chemicals and solvents better then a single component. I'm also concerned about the abrasion resistance of Armorseal 1K. 

I like that the Armorseal 1K isn't so "hot" as to compromise existing coatings, even though in this particular case it was applied over a previously painted epoxy.

Just looking for a little feed back before I trust a single component floor coating to perform in an industrial environment.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

CliffK said:


> Looking for product recommendations for a 1 part polyurethane floor paint for a brush/roller application on a concrete floor. I haven't seen the project as of yet, but the idea is that there is an existing "latex" floor paint on the concrete now and the customer says they are looking for a more durable polyurethane coating(phone conversation). The customer is *not* looking to remove the existing coating and says that it is sound...we'll see:whistling2: Just curious if anyone has used anything in particular lately that they were happy or impressed with for such an application before I take a look at it? My impression is it in a light commercial, factory type environment. I believe it is above grade. I would love to steer them in the direction of a waterbased urethane, maybe like the SW ArmorSeal 1K, but so far they are locked into this polyurethane approach. Anybody have any experience with the SW ArmorSeal Rexthane moisture cure-urethane? I have never used it.


 Sounds like a cliff hanger!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I inspected a floor today where the painters recently applied SW Armorseal 1K WB Urethane single component gray. It looked glossy and had good grip, as far as walking on it.
> 
> I would have spec'd, at minimum, a two component waterborne epoxy, like PPG's Aqua Pon for example, in order to have a conversion coating that would resist chemicals and solvents better then a single component. I'm also concerned about the abrasion resistance of Armorseal 1K.
> 
> ...


Water based Amine Aduct like Garage Guard, water based Amine Epoxy or water based Aliphatic Urethane from Coronado. Dura-flex has some very durable water based MCU and other high performance resin systems. Several manufacturers have water based polyamide epoxy that are 85-90% strength of solvent based polyamides.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

NACE said:


> Water based Amine Aduct like Garage Guard, water based Amine Epoxy or water based Aliphatic Urethane from Coronado. Dura-flex has some very durable water based MCU and other high performance resin systems. Several manufacturers have water based polyamide epoxy that are 85-90% strength of solvent based polyamides.


The epoxies you mentioned imply a two component product. I haven't used any WB epoxies other then PPG's Aqua Pon, which has held up well in an industrial environment, where we were restricted from using solvent borne epoxies.I take it that the WB MCU product you mentioned is a single component coating. I'll look into those also.

My concern is that single component paints create film coalescence by vehicle evaporation only, rather then by chemical conversion. But I do understand that H2O can produce something of a molecular conversion in a MCU, not unlike a single component alkyd that cures by oxidation.

I'm trying hard to use more WB single component coatings


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

BM has a single acrylic urethane that's expensive but very good. It is not an MCU or two pack. P73. We have used it in Manhattan quite a bit due to very strict VOC regs. I believe Dura-flex MCU is two pack.


----------

